# best winter cars



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

(sorry no where else to pu this)

1.Looking for a four door
2.16 flat second car
3.that will be easy on the insurance
4.and though NOT needed just prefered MPG above 27 on the hiway.
5.cheep to buy
6.easy (preferably cheep)to add performance parts
7. and last but most important would make a good harsh winter salty roads car

--------------------

All opions and ideas welcome jst give your reasons. And please keep it low on the heated debating level.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Sound's like a B-14


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my b13 sentra  its like an ahead-of-its-time Xterra .....everything you NEED nothing you dont 

theres only one belt and two pulleys under the hood of this beast


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Subaru Impreza....
Mid 90's cheap 4-door
They own in the snow.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Subie 2.5RS, the model before the WRX came to the states. Cheap and dont break and can't be beaten in the winter.

Seth


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

My B13 was awesome in the snow. Cant say the B14 wasnt good either.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Subie 2.5RS, the model before the WRX came to the states. Cheap and dont break and can't be beaten in the winter.
> 
> Seth


arent those 2doors?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The later models came in 4 door.

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...advanced=n&certified=n&color=&first_record=1&

^^bad ass.


Seth


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

My first choice is not a 4 dr.. My 92 hardbody with a good set of snow tires is great in the winter. Handles well in the snow. My driveway has a 45 degree incline right off the get go and alot of times I don't have the opportunity to clear it. And getting out is no problem at all. If I can't get out then I have no business being on the road any way. I know this is heresy but I had a 85 Chevy Caprise, rear wheel drive with snows, 4.3, that was excellent in the winter.


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

get a truck...


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Ya, get a truck, so you'll spin the rear like crazy...lol

2.5RS is your only good option... :thumbup:


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Subie 2.5RS, the model before the WRX came to the states. Cheap and dont break and can't be beaten in the winter.
> 
> Seth


how cheap- what year, sounds good to me though

Don't want a truck they get oh so terrible MPG.

How quick is the 2.5rs?

what else can you tell me about this...

Thanks alot guys, i REALLY appreciate the help here. -winter sucks...


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

If you can drive, you could pull off a 15.9 pass in an RS, seen it done.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

They aren't exactly cheap though. And I don't think they're very easy to get much extra performance out of without boosting. They still go for 7-9 grand with close to 100k on the clock. Granted if taken care of they probably still have 100k left...

IMO, AWD is overrated anyways. Some common sense and 4 snow tires will take you a lot farther than AWD, unless you need to get un-stuck from a drifted in parking space or something.

I'd go with a 98-99 Sentra SE 5 speed with ~80-100k (should be able to find one for ~5-6,000) and stick 4 snow tires on it.

-4 door
-<16 second car
-easier on insurance than an SE-R
-31mpg highway
-cheap to buy
-easy, and occasionally cheap, to add performance parts
-with snows and possibly even ABS should be great in the snow


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im going to have to agree with everyone my b14 is great in the snow and i just use all season tires. and i don't think to should get a truck unless your willing to stick a bunch of cinder blocks in the back or get one of those bladder things that you fill up with water. but then that would kill your performance and mpg


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

what about the older sentra(early 90's) or a galant v4-4?


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't have any weight in the back just a fiberglass topper which distributes the weight pretty evenly over the rear wheels. I'll put it up against any 4wdr. on the road in the snow.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

The 2.2 liter Impreza will go for less than 5 grand. Still decent power & gas mileage.
I always impressed with the way my b14 handled the snow, but it doesn't compare to a subaru. I have a full size bronco, yet I still drive my subaru in these alaskan winters.

RS's look cooler, but thier acceleration is kinda slow for the extra money.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

what of the b13s?


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Sound's like a B-14


what was the year rang of he b14/
b13?

what are the differences and the difficulties in the sr swap?


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

B13 1991 - 1994
B14 1995 - 1999

Dunno about SR swaps though


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Well I looked at the b14 stuff looks like a great car.

Though does anyone know about the sr20dett swap?
Cost?
Reliability?
Kits?
Stock stats after swap? (MPG, Speed, 0-60, ect.)

Thanks for all your guys help on this one.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Vega said:


> Well I looked at the b14 stuff looks like a great car.
> 
> Though does anyone know about the sr20dett swap?
> Cost?
> ...


oh man, this is discussed in the Sentra/Pulsar/NX/G20/B14 200SX forum, search those, I think everthing you asked has been discussed at some point, but in general swaps cost more than you plan, are less reliable than you think, and have lower numbers than you thought it would have when you started.


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

91-96 Ford Escort.







Then do the Japanese Spec Mazda 323 GTX swap  GTR if you can find it :fluffy:


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

I still say, in the snow....Subaru > b13/14


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

bII said:


> oh man, this is discussed in the Sentra/Pulsar/NX/G20/B14 200SX forum, search those, I think everthing you asked has been discussed at some point, but in general swaps cost more than you plan, are less reliable than you think, and have lower numbers than you thought it would have when you started.


yeah i know all too well, just wanted a general Idea- also i did a search only one useful thing and it wasn't that useful. I guess there is some sr20 cite out there but I can't remember what it was so I can;t just go to it or anything until I remember what it was- any help on the cite?

Any how just want a general Idea.

I think i will go with a 95 up b14 though.

subarus are to expensive for just a winter car. I'm not looking for a corvette here. already got one. also can't drive that 240z in the winter and its not yet running anyway. I havn't dropped the 68' 455 in it yet (it take 300hp for this car to pull 12.4s, this engine has 390hp - hmm...) and don't want to drive it until it does. the vette is a cheap 80's vette with 198,000 miles on her so...she's still my daily.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> The 2.2 liter Impreza will go for less than 5 grand. Still decent power & gas mileage.
> I always impressed with the way my b14 handled the snow, but it doesn't compare to a subaru. I have a full size bronco, yet I still drive my subaru in these alaskan winters.
> 
> RS's look cooler, but thier acceleration is kinda slow for the extra money.


True,
While a B14 with SNOW TIRES not all seasons will perform ok in the snow, so will any econobox with 4 cyl and no torque down low for slippage with Dunlop Graspics.
The subaru is a different thing. Different feel, driving position, involvement, it's more of a drivers car in the snow than simply a cheap snow car.

Seth


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Is there anything that I should know about that car?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Vega said:


> Is there anything that I should know about that car?


what car? the subaru or the sentra?


----------

